# Como você chegou ao fórum?



## Lems

Oi amigos  

Para animar um pouco nosso pedaço, que tal compartilhar com a gente como você chegou aos fóruns WR e/ou, em particular, ao fórum Portuguese-English (agora Português)?

Lems
_____________
Você sabe que está ficando velho quando começa a usar uma bicicleta e os filhos levam o carro.


----------



## Vanda

Lems

Se vc está incluindo quem já está no fórum tbm, aí vai.
Na verdade, faz tempo que recorria ao WR dic, mas nunca
havia pensado entrar no fórum. (Isto há mais de 1 ano).
Daí, no meio deste ano, tive uma dúvida que não houve
onde ou a quem recorrer. Trial and error, tentei o WR English.
Funcionou. E como! De lá pra cá, um pulo. Agora, addicted!
Não sei se o pessoal já viu, mas o Jazzbychass abriu uma
thread na parte de Congratulations em que estamos comentando
nosso novo vício: nossa comunidade toda aqui no WR, como
um todo, português e todas as outras.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=72212


----------



## Outsider

Bem, eu andava por outro fórum, não tão simpático como este, e o Márcio Osório convidou-me para vir cá responder a uma pergunta. Ao fim de um tempo, vim ver como era, gostei e fiquei. 
Agora, daqui ninguém me tira!


----------



## Vanda

Outsider,

Você me fez lembrar de uma antiga marchinha de carnaval:

daqui não saio daqui ninguém me tira :}


----------



## araceli

Boa noite:
Eu fazia traduções, aliás tentava fazer, noutro site com muitas línguas e também num site para a garotada francesa que estudava espanhol: coisas muito simples.
Então vinha aqui muitas vezes no dia para procurar palavras nos dicionários, ainda não estavan os fóruns; até que um dia um forero daqui passou a dica lá.
Após um tempo vim pra cá, o outro site capotou pra mim e um dia (eu leia TODOS os fóruns naquela época) vi a mensagem de Cuchuflete, Lems e outros a respeito de criar um fórum Portuguese-English. 
Até mais.


----------



## MJD

Eu estava a ter uma discussão num fórum diferente sobre o chiamento na língua portuguesa.  Um dos indivíduos com quem eu estava a falar era o Outsider (ele tinha um nome diferente lá noutro fórum).  

Uns dias depois, ao buscar um bocadinho no motor de busca Google sobre este tópico, encontrei a mesma discussão acontecendo num fórum pelo nome de _Word Reference_...hoje a nossa amável comunidade.  Descobri que Outsider era a mesma pessoa e gostei muito do ambiente...pessoas de várias nacionalidades que têm discussões sérias e inteligentes, ao contrário da malandrice e insultos que infectam muitos outros lugares no ciberespaço, principalmente nos fóruns. E o resto...é história.  Cá eu fico.


----------



## luis masci

Eu estou no forum faz relativamente pouco, desde dois meses ou algo assim. 
Estando em outro grupo de língua alguém de aí fez reference a este lugar, o olhei e me pareceu fabuloso.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Ao consultar vários dicionários virtuais, acabei dando com os costados no _Word Reference_; daí até descobrir o fórum não me custou muito. (Algumas vezes vamos fazer compras, mas algumas vezes detemo-nos ou nos distraímos, p.ex., com a corte de uma lavandeira, com suas asinhas abertas, tremelicantes, chorando pelo amor da outra).


----------



## queridaisis

Ola Lems,
Foi o "eugeninho gaucho" que me trouxe aqui. Meu ex-aluno brilhante. Qualquer erro de Portugues que tenha no texto dele pode reclamar comigo!  Atualmente eu dou aulas de literatura e cultura brasileira no Arizona e esta comunidade cibernetica tem sido uma mao na roda. >>isis


----------



## ferrari

Estava procurando no Google as diferenças entre as receitas de "pão dourado" e "rabanada". Aí, quando vi, estava aqui. 

Gostei bastante. 

Cheguei há pouco. São todos brasileiros? Morando fora?


----------



## Vanda

Olá Ferrari, bem-vindo!
Somos brasileiros morando no Brasil, brasileiros vivendo no exterior,
portugueses e argentinos em seus respectivos países-  na maioria. 
É só dar uma olhadinha no perfil do pessoal que vc fica conhendo a gangue toda.


----------



## ferrari

Vanda said:
			
		

> Olá Ferrari, bem-vindo!
> Somos brasileiros morando no Brasil, brasileiros vivendo no exterior,
> portugueses e argentinos em seus respectivos países-  na maioria.
> É só dar uma olhadinha no perfil do pessoal que vc fica conhendo a gangue toda.


Obrigado, Vanda.


----------



## luis masci

*São todos brasileiros? Morando fora?*

Oi Ferrari, eu imagino que você não olhou meu posta, de outra maneira daria se conta que eu não podería escrever tão ruin português se fosse nativo. ​


----------



## ferrari

luis masci said:
			
		

> *São todos brasileiros? Morando fora?*
> 
> Oi Ferrari, eu imagino que você não olhou meu posta, de outra maneira daria se conta que eu não podería escrever tão ruin português se fosse nativo. ​



Luis, teu português é melhor do que o de muitos brasileiros...


----------



## Lems

Eu já era "freguês" assíduo dos dicionários WR há cerca de 5 anos, especialmente usando o espanhol como ponte entre o inglês e o português. Minhas intervenções no fórum Es-In foram muitas e aprendi um bocado sobre o espanhol escrito uma vez que cresci ouvindo minha mãe, tias e avós falando, todos oriundos do sul da Espanha. 

Há pouco mais de um ano o Mike resolveu solicitar a alguns _habitués _que o ajudassem na organização e administração como moderadores. Como subproduto nasceu o fórum Portuguese-English. Nos primeiros dias o único nativo era eu com intervenções da Araceli, que já tinha uma boa bagagem do português, e de outras argentinas e espanhóis que conheciam um pouco da nossa língua. Aí veio o Márcio Osório que “arrastou” o Outsider quando eu confidenciei que estava faltando a presença dos nossos irmãos do lado de lá do “lago”... 

Com um pouco de paciência o fórum foi tomando vida e hoje é muito gratificante ver como nossa adolescente comunidade continua crescendo, com participações brilhantes tanto dos nativos quanto dos que estão aprendendo nossa língua, apesar de ainda não dispormos de um dicionário português-inglês. E por que ainda não temos tal dicionário? Simplesmente porque a Espasa, a editora dos dicionários disponibilizados, não o possui. Mas estamos articulando para preencher essa lacuna.

Lems
______________
Gosto não se discute. Lamenta-se.


----------



## angelina barbosa

Bem, eu andava às voltas com umas coisas que queria traduzir e dei um mergulho na net. Clica aqui, clica ali, eureka, achei, gostei, fiquei!!!


----------



## Bobzinha

Eu comecei a usar este ano o dicionário espanhol - inglês, e vi que tinha vários fóruns. Achei interessante, por que não vi nenhum parecido com este em outros sites. O fórum de assuntos culturais também é interessante, para aprender sobre o modo de vida em outros países.

Bjos a todos!!!


----------



## Bobzinha

ferrari said:
			
		

> Cheguei há pouco. São todos brasileiros? Morando fora?



*O que vcs acham de aproveitarmos a oportunidade e nos apresentarmos? Não conheço ninguém aqui neste fórum, e os profiles nem sempre são preenchidos completamente....*


----------



## ferrari

Bobzinha said:
			
		

> *O que vcs acham de aproveitarmos a oportunidade e nos apresentarmos? Não conheço ninguém aqui neste fórum, e os profiles nem sempre são preenchidos completamente....*



Ok. Me chamo Rodrigo Ferrari, descendente de famílias italiana e portuguesa. Nasci no Rio de Janeiro, bairro de Copacabana (onde atualmente moro), mas morei mais de dezena de anos no estado de SP (Campinas e São Paulo). Bacharel em Física, pós em Tecnologia de Internet, hoje trabalho na área de computação com Bibliotecas Virtuais e portais corporativos. Tenho um site pessoal e um blog (ambos sem quaisquer pretensões literárias ). E como ainda não tenho 30 mensagens postadas, não posso mandar os endereços ...


----------



## araceli

Oi Ferrari:
Você pode mandar os endereços por PM se quiser.
Até


----------



## Vanda

araceli said:
			
		

> Oi Ferrari:
> Você pode mandar os endereços por PM se quiser.
> Até


 
Ara
engraçada a coincidência, foi exatamente o que eu PMed para
ele. hehehe


----------



## Donnangelo

Estava procurando o significado de algumas palavras em ingles e acabei entrando no WR. Achei bastante completo (nota 10), o mais completo até o momento. Os forums também são fantasticos. É incrível, é como mandar uma mensagem numa garrafa e de repente pessoas do mundo inteiro aparecem interagindo e se ajudando. Valeu!!!!


----------



## Bobzinha

Olá Ferrari,

Sou paulista, moro em Curitiba há 7 anos, e antes de vir para cá morei um ano em Brasília. Estou no 1º ano de  faculdade de Filosofia e trabalho como tradutora de inglês-português. Meu sonho é um dia morar na Itália,trabalhar com artes, e dar aulas de estética ou filosofia grega.Gosto de fazer tradução, mas filosofia é minha paixão. Beijos para todos!


----------

